# MotoCross Jerseys - Which Vinyl?



## splizaat (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Guys..newbie here but not new to the idea. We've been a small sign shop open for about 3 years now running a 24" Summa Plotter and contracting the rest of our work out. I've used the search but haven't really pinpointed the best answer...

Either way, We just purchased a mightypress (in the mail!) and are planning on making our focus MotoCross Jerseys. We will be heatpressing multi-layered numbers and last names on 100% Polyester jerseys and are curious WHICH VINYL to use here. 

I'd rather layer the vinyl than try to fit separate colors inside of the cuts, but we also want to be able to offer the best and most durable product at the same time.

Can someone give us a little direction since we are new to the heatpressed vinyl concept? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

splizaat,

You should find josh from imprintables warehouse. I buy all my vinyl from there and he has tons of knowledge on the vinyls. So I am sure he can suggest which one works best.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey Matt

When sourcing a vinyl - make sure that it adheres to the fabric you are applying to. Most heat applied films will have no problem on polyester.

The one wildcard for Motocross jerseys is that most are sublimated and then sewn together. If you are heat applying or screen printing to this fabric - you will have issues with the dyes in the fabric wanting to migrate through your print. In other words if you apply a film that is a lighter color than the dyes of the fabric, the film will be effected and turn the color of the fabric (ie. white on red fabric = pink lettering). The way to prevent this is to make sure you order a heat applied film that is designed to block dye migration. Typically this type of vinyl is available in white and sometimes other colors.

You obviously won't need this variety in darker colors of film such as navy and black since it is going to be darker than any dyes that migrate.

Also - be sure to order in disposable cover sheets, maybe silicone sheets. You will want to use the cheapest cover sheet you can find since it won't be reusable after the sublimated ink sticks to it. If you do reuse it will transfer again to your jersey in areas that you don't want it.

Also - if you plan to do t-shirts for fans at events, consider taking lots of neon colors, they seem to be a big hit at the track.


----------



## caos68 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have used Hot Flock on Jerseys and never had a problem.


----------



## splizaat (Oct 4, 2007)

Is siser's easyweed completely out of the question for this application?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Easyweed will work for adhesion but will not block dye migration so you may run into issues when applying light colors of film onto darker colors of fabric - if it is the sublimated jerseys you are applying to.


----------

